# Light bleeding



## Lauren222 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi I'm 11 and a half weeks and have just come back from the hosp after spotting. Dark red blood on toilet paper (v little). My scan is next wed and they can't bring it forward. My clinic have told me to go back on progesterone which I've done. Anyhow the dr asked if I had cramps as I didn't at the time. Since being home I have very very mild period like pains. Should I be worried?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Lauren 

Sorry up hear this. 

No don't be worried as you've just been seen. 

If the cramps worsen or bleeding worsens then you must go back to the hospital. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Lauren222 (Jan 24, 2012)

The bleeding has become worse. It has half filled a panty liner and is a brighter red. My clinic suggested bleeding from the cervix but would there be this amount? The hosp don't do scans as part of their epu. The dr took my, blood pressure, tested the ph of my urine and prodded my stomach and that's it. 
Any further thoughts?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

If becomes much heavier you will need to go back. Did they give you appointment for epu? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Lauren222 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi I went to epu on Friday but they don't have the ability to scan. They took my blood pressure, tested my urine PH and prodded my belly. It's not very heavy but there's still blood and I'm getting mild cramps.


----------



## Lauren222 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi again, 
Unfortunately the light bleeding Fri afternoon turned to a torrent Sat evening. I ended up in intensive care all night and 2 blood transfusions after miscarrying. Very scary indeed. 
My question is now, given I want to try again for a baby, how can I safeguard my treatment next time. Do I get a gynae to write me a letter so everyone kicks things into action next time if I have a bleed?  The situation turned very nasty very quickly. RSVP thanks!


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Lauren 

So sorry off this. I would ask for follow up from this admission and they can write a plan for next time

Kaz xxx


----------



## Lauren222 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi thanks yes I'd like that. Who do I approach and who to ask for follow up? Do I ask GP to arrange for me to see hosp consultant?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

You can ring consultants secretary if you know who it was. 

If not yes go via your gp. 

Kaz xxx


----------

